# Ordo Salutis in the Chronicles of Narnia



## Casiodoro (Apr 15, 2022)

I am trying to identify the Ordo Salutis followed in C.S. Lewis's fiction, in particular the conversions of Shasta (The Horse and His Boy), Eustace (The Voyage of the Dawn Treader), Jill (The Silver Chair), and Jane Studdock (That Hideous Strength). I don't think Lewis was known for his Calvinism, but these four conversion stories seem suspiciously close to the Reformed model, as does Lewis's account of his own conversion in his autobiography, Surprised by Joy. Any ideas?

David K.


----------



## Logan (Apr 15, 2022)

I wouldn't look for an Ordo Salutis in Lewis' fiction. It might come through vaguely but he wasn't explicitly trying to convey it there so any you find could be coincidence rather than something intended. Lewis here is good fiction first, with clear Christian influence second.

Of the characters Eustace (or Edmond) would be the most clear. I can't think of a clear conversion allegory with Jill or Shasta. But again, I wouldn't try to determine what Lewis thought of it from his fiction.


----------



## Casiodoro (Apr 15, 2022)

Logan,

True, although the stories do at least show that the initiative is always taken by God/Aslan, who effects regeneration. Aslan explains his providence since Shasta's infancy in chapter 11 of The Horse and His Boy. He tells Jill in chapter 2 of The Silver Chair, "You would not have called to me unless I had been calling to you." And it is Aslan who "un-dragons" Eustace and gives him a new heart in chapter 7 of Dawn Treader.


----------



## Logan (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm aware of that (I'm very familiar with the Narnia books) but take your examples of Shasta and Jill. Christian themes? Sure? Ordo salutis? Conversion? Which parts are justification, for example? 

So can you get an inkling (pun) of Lewis' theology from his fictional writings? Yes. But you're also just as likely to impose your own beliefs or construction on the narrative because it wasn't written to display an ordo salutis or even make a theological statement except incidentally. 

Lewis wrote these to be primarily story, not theology, so drawing definite conclusions about theology from it could be very uncertain. 

Is this for a school paper or something?


----------



## Casiodoro (Apr 15, 2022)

I participate in a C.S. Lewis group where there are people from many denominations, including Roman Catholic. Presentations on C.S. Lewis and conversion have been made by three different RC speakers. At times the speakers seem to be referencing a conversion in the Protestant sense; at other times they seem to be speaking of a change in religious philosophy or denomination (Cardinal Newman is often footnoted); baptismal regeneration isn't mentioned. I'm trying to figure out how much we can infer from Lewis's fictional conversions. I'm also trying to understand what these particular speakers (extremely capable all) mean when they speak of conversion but in a sense that doesn't line up with the way I understand RC theology. If I can get some clarity, I may try to lead a discussion on the topic in the future. I would appreciate any input. If you like, I can send you a couple of articles based on the original presentations.


----------

